# Firewall hole



## coldfire (Mar 7, 2005)

I need to run 8gauge cable from the battery to the trunk. Where would you recommend going through the firewall. I don't want to have to drill a hole if possible.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

the easiest process will....WILL involve drilling for the cleanest look....look up under your steering wheel column along the fire wall...you should see a little rubber/plastic covering that looks traced out....you should be able to just pry it out with your fingers or any sharp tool...once that little thingy is removed...that reveals the best place (and safest) to drill through the fire wall...it should be to the left of where the steering wheel goes through the firewall...hope that helps...if you want to do it the ghetto way (not as clean) you can go through the door and run the wires up through the fender (but i dont recommend)....i have 2 holes in my fire wall for amplifier wires, neon wires....have fun...


----------



## nismo219 (Oct 11, 2004)

well for a clean look run the cable to the firewall where youll see clamps that will hold the 8 gauge and there should be a little rubber boot somewhere in the lower left of the engine bay fire wall its really easy to get to 

to find the hole on the inside you have to take down the glove box and pull down the rubber dampin mat and reach your little hand up there and grab the wire and im sure you can run it the rest of the way 

but thats how i have mine run it was easy and it looks reall clean


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

listen to rselah. Go thro the steering column , thats the only way to make it look good. I have installed systems in these before , thats the best route to go. :givebeer:


----------

